# The new girls, Mimiko and Winry



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

So you've seen the previews, this months photo entry of Mimiko and my Avvy displaying Winry, but heres a little photoshoot of the two little CT girls I picked up at Petco on Tuesday! After going into Petco every 4-6 weeks or so(orthodontist is a few towns over and we go right past Petco)I just NOW found the real shelf of bettas.....^^; Anyway, there were some really pretty girlys....a BEAUTIFUL little green CT that I REALLY wanted to get too(maybe next time, if shes still there....;-))....and this adorable little Cambodian CT....but eventually I settled on Mimiko and Winry. Mimiko because of her striking similarity in color to Jirou, making her a good breeding prospect(their names go together too, but thats another story :loland Winry(anyone wanna take a guess what where Winrys name is from? xD I know at least _one_ of you has gotta know)....because I just like yellow bettas xDD So, here they are ;-)

Mimiko:

























































































































Winry:


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

They're both adorable, but I reaaallly like Winry. Her and my Midas could make some great looking yellow combtails! lol


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*Your bettas are beautiful, I love the tinch of turquoise in the yellow ones fins. Wish I could find a yellow one that pretty.;-)*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty girls!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks you guys!! :-D <3


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist??


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're both gorgeous! LOVE Winry!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

im gonna come get that yellow one! lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

im obssessed with the yellow one OMG.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOooooooh....... I WANT! 

Who was that big HUGE girl swimming past mimiko? LOL she scared me!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, darn, people beat me to it. Winry from FMA  That was my favorite show for quite awhile. Ed was my face x3 I LOVE your girls, so much that's it's not even funny  They're both so pretty!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

wow you've got a couple of beauties there! winry looks exactly like my little girl tinkerbell, except she's a VT


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness! I LOVE the yellow one! I especially like the yellow on her eyes!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, aww, thanks so much for the awesome comments you guys! :-D <3

Yay!! Yup, Winry from FMA! <33333 _love_ FMA xDDD <3 I know, I'm such an anime geek.....I'm even crazy enough to be a cosplayer(someone who dresses up as anime characters) :lol:


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I was at Souplantation and two cosplayers IN COSTUME came in and ate at the table next to us. Eating next to Naruto and Itachi was admittedly odd, but hey if it makes them happy. XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xDD lol, Yup, thats what my friends and I do. We actually went out yesterday and got our picture taken with Santa as Hidan, Deidara, and Konan from Naruto ;-) Yes, we're nuts, but it really is fun :lol:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

lol! I could never do that ;x I'm too shy. I'll just be content to read the mangas. I'm not a fan of the animes much anymore. I don't even watch it for my favorite show, One Piece. :3 If I ever found a yellow betta I was gunna name him Sanji x3 
Also, back on topic, I didn't notice the yellow in her eyes, but I've never seen a betta with yellow eyes before!!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, i'm usually pretty shy....but its so amusing seeing the looks on peoples faces and stuff and my friends are awesome so it's really fun xD I could go on and on with awesome stories...hmmm.....should i post some pictures in an album?
Yeah....I mostly read manga now too, the fillers drive me nuts....and I like the FMA manga plot better anyway...though they have a new FMA anime with the Manga plot thats pretty awesome....but yes, back on topic :lol:
Winrys eyes are actually more blue the the pictures show, but she does have the yellow tint  it is pretty cool, I can't get over how adorable both her and Mimiko are <3


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

omg the yellow one is gorgeous, im trying to find one at the moment, plus a green one!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you! ^-^ Best of luck in your search! Green ones are beautiful ;-)


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i think its pretty cool that you dress up, hey you only live once, more power to ya!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks! xD Thats kinda how I've always seen it, life is too short, might as well spend it having fun even if everyone else thinks your nuts ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I LOVE your fish!!! <3 Winry's SUPER cute!!! She's all see-through and the pink of her organs goes so nicely with her yellow color!<3 She reminds me of a pretty peach! =]

I never liked Winry in the show... I mean, I did... but after people started pairing her with Al I was like NO WAY!!! D8< XD

I think you and I could be verry good friends! ^_^ >8]

I can't wait to get my first Betta fish! <=]

I'm in a college dorm though so it'll have to be a pretty small tank... probably one of those get 'em and go walmart set ups! XD My sisters got one like that and a blue and red betta fish named Gunther and she really loves it! It's what made me decide to get one! <3 I just need to get some freaking free time and some kind of transport other than the bus! *headdesks* XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks!! xDDDD Yeah, thats what really caught my eye about Winry, her almost totally clear body....its really cool ;-) And shes such a funny little girl xD She'll "sit" watch the snail for hours.....its very amusing.

Yeah....never got the pairing of Winry and Al ; xD I plan to find a yellow CT male for Winry and naming him Ed <3

Ahhh, best of luck with your first betta! :-D It won't be long before you see another you just can't resist...and another...and another.....:lol:
Though college probably helps limit that ;-)


----------

